# 4k HDR TV for PS4 Pro



## Vintage Paw (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm feeling the pull, finally, to get a PS4, and it'll be a Pro because obviously (it's Horizon wot did it - it looks fucking amazing).

Having finally actually done some vague research, it'll be pointless using it with my 1440p PC monitor because of resolution scaling, and my poor old TV is a million years old, non-HD and 720p. 

So, if I'm going to get a PS4 Pro, I'm going to want a new TV. And I'm going to want to make use of the pretty HDR and 4k tech.

I see good things about the Sony XD80, and with the XE80 due out in a month or two I expect prices will drop even more. Obviously I'd like to save money (if I do take the plunge, which isn't certain), and I'm not going to pay crazy silly prices, but I also care about image quality so I'm prepared to spend _a bit_.

What TVs have you PS4 (and Pro) people got? Anyone got that Sony model? My current TV is a Sony and it's served me well so I'd be happy to go with them again. 

Thoughts?

(Wasn't sure if in this forum or the general tech one, but I figured cuz my primary concern is it looking good with the PS4 Pro...)


----------



## tiki (Mar 5, 2017)

I think that as long as the tv is HDR10 and not an 8bit panel you should be fine. 8bit channel will give a sub par experience as it doesn't meet the standard for HDR.

You should check out the KS8000 (I think it is called the KS7000 in UK) as well. I just got one and it is truely incredible tv. It has very low response times as well (the best out there at the moment) which is perfect for gaming.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2018)

bump

right...so these 4k tvs usually have 3 or 4 hdmi ports...but only one or two of them are 4k and the others are just standard hi-def so make sure you're using the right port (google something like 'sony bravia 4k hdmi port) or it just upscales to 2k.  And it seems you really do need the better (ie more expensive) cables.

And pros are now available again.  1tb with God of War and Destiny 2 and some rubbish singing game is £360 at game but you'll still need to get the proper cable as it's a normal one in the box and Game don't sell the 2.0 ones.  (£12.99 for a phillips one in argos).  Other makes of everything are available, that's just what I had to do yesterday and today.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 26, 2018)

I've got one of these, it's incredible:
KDL40WE663BU | Buy 102cm/40" Motionflow XR 200Hz, Black bezel, Silver U Slate stand & View Price | Sony UK
If anything, it's a bit too big


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2018)

I forgot about this thread. I still haven't taken the plunge, but with Red Dead around the corner, and a decent few games I'd quite like to experience, plus Sony saying the PS4 is reaching the end of its life now, I should get around to it.

Still want to upgrade my gpu though.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 26, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I forgot about this thread. I still haven't taken the plunge, but with Red Dead around the corner, and a decent few games I'd quite like to experience, plus Sony saying the PS4 is reaching the end of its life now, I should get around to it.
> 
> Still want to upgrade my gpu though.



PC games at 4k on the big screen? 

I'd love a HDR screen, but no way can I justify it when my old plasma is still working. Even last night I was watching something about food on Netflix that reminded me how good 1080 can be.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 26, 2018)

SONY BRAVIA KD49XE8396 49" Smart 4K Ultra HD HDR LED TV

under £600, fuckin brilliant...cannot describe the picture quality. make sure and read reviews of the tvs you're considering so you don't get something that's actually rubbish.

(another 3 years for the ps4/pro lifespan though)

(don't get a sony tv that doesn't have 'triluminous')


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 26, 2018)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> PC games at 4k on the big screen?



Not possible yet afaik.


----------



## fishfinger (May 26, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not possible yet afaik.


It's very possible if you have a suitable GPU.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2018)

Yeah, 4k is 4k no matter what screen you play it on. I can play at 4k with my 980Ti, depending on the game. And I can take screenshots many times bigger than that (again, depending on the game; my largest screenshot to date was 9176x3600px in Space Engine).

With a 1080Ti 4k gaming is more than possible.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 26, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> It's very possible if you have a suitable GPU.



I didn’t think one existed that could handle 4K for games yet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2018)

I play No Man's Sky in 4k with a 980Ti. Most other games I play at 1440p and hotsample (like downsampling but on the fly) to larger sizes for screenshots.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 26, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I play No Man's Sky in 4k with a 980Ti. Most other games I play at 1440p and hotsample (like downsampling but on the fly) to larger sizes for screenshots.



So the tech is kind of there but not fully yet?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2018)

If you have a 1080Ti you'd likely be able to play quite a lot more games in 4k. I mean, even with my 980Ti I can play a lot if I don't care about fps (and I don't really, I care more about graphical fidelity).

Honestly, I can't see a time when every game is playable in 4k at max settings at a constant 60fps - not for the foreseeable anyway, and certainly not affordably for everyone. The more powerful gpus get, the more devs can throw at the game. So rather than there being a threshold of graphical quality that has been reached with better and better gpus being able to ensure 4k 60fps gaming, graphical quality keeps increasing with gpu (and cpu) power. The crest of the wave keeps moving forward, it's not static.


----------



## fishfinger (May 26, 2018)

Magnus McGinty said:


> So the tech is kind of there but not fully yet?


No, it's fully there! Even higher resolutions are playable too with 2 GPUs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2018)

I've played No Man's Sky in 5k but it wasn't a comfortable experience. Even 4k gets a bit ropy on ocean worlds (I mean, I'm more than happy with it but then I've played original Skyrim with an ENB at 20fps and been grateful lol).


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 26, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> I play No Man's Sky in 4k with a 980Ti. Most other games I play at 1440p and hotsample (like downsampling but on the fly) to larger sizes for screenshots.



This, I should explain, is personal preference. I prefer hotsampling to downsampling because while 4k+ is very nice to look at while playing I'm more than happy sticking to my native 1440p and just going bigger for screenshots. It saves my gpu and fans. I play at 4k when there's no option for hotsampling (not all games support it; I also play in 4k in Fallout 4, for example).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2018)

Thinking of moving my raging PS4 (bought May 2014) to our spare room as a Blu Ray/ Netflix box and getting the Pro too. Any suggestions on 4K TVs? Budget is £600-800 but would prefer to keep it closer to £600 if possible!


----------



## cybershot (Jun 2, 2018)

IGN daily deals is always worth a look. 

There’s currently a Sony 55” listed for £649 but obviously do your own research. 

The Best VPN Deals June 2018 - IGN


----------



## moon (Jun 6, 2018)

Im thinking of getting a PS4 pro too, but I want the one in Glacier White which seems to be sold out everywhere..


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 6, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Thinking of moving my raging PS4 (bought May 2014) to our spare room as a Blu Ray/ Netflix box and getting the Pro too. Any suggestions on 4K TVs? Budget is £600-800 but would prefer to keep it closer to £600 if possible!



Don't know about tv's, but there's talk of a redesigned PS4 Pro coming at E3 so I'd wait a week or two before buying a Pro.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 6, 2018)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Thinking of moving my raging PS4 (bought May 2014) to our spare room as a Blu Ray/ Netflix box and getting the Pro too. Any suggestions on 4K TVs? Budget is £600-800 but would prefer to keep it closer to £600 if possible!


The one I've linked to is under £600 and I'm very impressed with it.  It's not an oled or qled but it really looks wonderful.  It also links easily with a ps as it's sony.  (and a google home and an android phone)

Whatever you get, take some time checking techradar reviews and sites like that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 7, 2018)

What's the smallest size they do 4k HD tvs in? My living room is quite small, and the sofa isn't a huge distance away from the wall the tv will be against. I think my current tv is 32" and I certainly wouldn't want any larger than 40", and would be happy with anything between that and 32".


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 7, 2018)

Vintage Paw said:


> What's the smallest size they do 4k HD tvs in? My living room is quite small, and the sofa isn't a huge distance away from the wall the tv will be against. I think my current tv is 32" and I certainly wouldn't want any larger than 40", and would be happy with anything between that and 32".



You can certainly get a 32" 4k.

Personaly I think even close up, big is awesome. We moved the sofa right in last night and the TV right out on our 50 and it was proper immersive.


----------



## Supine (Jun 7, 2018)

TV size calculator for your room

TV Size to Distance Calculator and Science


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 7, 2018)

I got this 55" 4K  monster when I accidentally broke my last TV last month.

It sits by my bed like it was the monolith from 2001.

Not really used it for gaming yet although I do have this NVIDIA GTX 1080 so I should be able to crank the settings on a bunch of games.

My computer directly outputs to my speakers for sound as TVs just are not great for audio


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 7, 2018)

To be honest it is kinda ridiculous


Spoiler: Pic of my current set up







So far I've only really used it to play Mario Oddesy, Mario Kart and Dwarf Fortress.


----------



## moon (Sep 4, 2018)

There appear to be no PS4 Pros for sale in the UK :/ ......


----------



## cybershot (Sep 4, 2018)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-PlayS...e=UTF8&qid=1536072237&sr=8-1&keywords=ps4+pro


----------



## pk (Sep 4, 2018)

Dell do some very nice 4k screens, cheaper than Bravia... but buy the Bravia if you got the dollars...


----------



## moon (Sep 4, 2018)

cybershot said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sony-PlayS...e=UTF8&qid=1536072237&sr=8-1&keywords=ps4+pro



I'm never buying another electrical item from Amazon again!
I joined Prime and most of the items I got didn't work or developed faults after a month or so...

NEVER EVER AGAIN!!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 4, 2018)

moon said:


> There appear to be no PS4 Pros for sale in the UK :/ ......


Buy Sony PS4 Pro 1TB with Fortnite Royal Bomber Pack Bundle | PS4 consoles | Argos
PS4 Pro 1TB Fortnite Battle Royale Bundle Console, PS4, SONY, HARDWARE
PS4 Pro 1TB with Fortnite Royal Bomber Outfit & 500 V-Bucks

Seem to be be plenty of bundles for the same price as a PS4 Pro alone.


----------



## moon (Sep 4, 2018)

Lazy Llama said:


> Buy Sony PS4 Pro 1TB with Fortnite Royal Bomber Pack Bundle | PS4 consoles | Argos
> PS4 Pro 1TB Fortnite Battle Royale Bundle Console, PS4, SONY, HARDWARE
> PS4 Pro 1TB with Fortnite Royal Bomber Outfit & 500 V-Bucks
> 
> Seem to be be plenty of bundles for the same price as a PS4 Pro alone.



Thanks, but I'm unwilling to buy from a n online vendor..
Game don't seem to allow you to check stock at all.
Whenever I check the Argos site they seem to have one machine in a shop in Scotland..
I think I was checking the Glacier White version (which is the only one I want) so maybe there is more availability for the black console.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 4, 2018)

moon said:


> Thanks, but I'm unwilling to buy from a n online vendor..
> Game don't seem to allow you to check stock at all.
> Whenever I check the Argos site they seem to have one machine in a shop in Scotland..
> I think I was checking the Glacier White version (which is the only one I want) so maybe there is more availability for the black console.


Got a  John Lewis near you? They do click and collect.
ETA: ah out of stock.

Looks like the white one is going end-of-sale...


----------



## moon (Sep 4, 2018)

It says 'OUT OF STOCK'

Seriously, there are none in the UK..


----------



## cybershot (Sep 4, 2018)

Try this:PlayStation 4 Pro (PS4) in Stock Checker and Locator


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 4, 2018)

If you only want the white one, as it's a limited edition, you'll probably have to try secondary market.
Ps4 pro white | PS4 (Sony Playstation 4) For Sale - Gumtree


cybershot said:


> Try this:PlayStation 4 Pro (PS4) in Stock Checker and Locator


All out of stock for the white ones.


----------



## moon (Sep 4, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo

I need one.. and won't touch a secondhand electrical item either.. they tend to blow up in my hands/// lol... 
Seriously. this is true... every secondhand electrical item I've bought has developed a fault within a few weeks..


----------



## moon (Oct 25, 2018)

I got one from Argos in the end and I love it!!
But.. it has made me stop playing games  the system background music is so beautiful and relaxing that I have it on all the time instead..


----------

